# TG1860G Kubota Lawn Tractor



## Pepsibill (Aug 16, 2011)

The power steering would turn all the way left when starting the engine. I unplugged the wire at the top of the steering box just under the dash, it goes to a square sensor maybe , on the steering unit then plugged it back up. Now no power steering at all. Could that sensor? be bad? Anyone had this problem with this model? Thanks for any ideas, Bill


----------



## uglyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

*re: TG1860G power steering...*

My tractor had similar probs... first time when the battery was replaced, no P.S.
It was out of warranty, so dealer wanted to sell me new P.S. electronic module for $900. I said no thanks.
5 years later when next new battery installed, P.S. started working again, but with wanting to turn left as you mention. The service manual has a procedure to set steering neutral, which fixed that.
A few years later, after using my air compressor to blow dust out of things, the P.S. quit again. It's really not a big thing for me, so I haven't bothered to look into it.
I bought my tractor in July 1998, have about 840 hours on it now.

Pete


----------



## dbwfish (Jul 29, 2012)

I just bought a GT 1860 yesterday, Later model I think. It has power steering issues too. The guy told me that it's major issue with these tractors. Especially the early models. It's the computer board that runs it. I unplugged mine. who needs it anyway. If you open the hood, the module is in the left corner closest to the steering wheel. 
I think you can get a new board for about 400.00. Later models kubota fixed the issue i also hear. 

BTW any idea why my the arm that raises and lowers the deck, sometimes seems stuck while other times it works with ease?


----------

